# ZO6 cam swap



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Has anyone done or heard of anyone installing a Z06 camshaft into an LS1? If so, what are the gains?

Z06 cam specs:
Camshaft lift (in): .525 intake / .525 exhaust 
Camshaft duration (@.050 in): 204'c1 intake / 211'c1 exhaust


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

If you can find a cam that has the simualr profile it will work but a direct part from GM wont. The LS1 has it's reluctor wheel moumted on the rear of the camshaft and it's a 2X. The Gen IV motor has no reluctor wheel on the cam becuause it has been relocated to the front of the timing cover on the Gen IV and its a 4X. I'm sorry was you talking LS7 or LS6? From the cam specs it look like your talking about the LS7 cam, the LS6 cam will work with minimal gains.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

gm4life said:


> LS6 cam will work with minimal gains.


What kind of gains? Can you guestimate? Have you seen this swap done before? If possible, can you give me a link? Thanks!


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

PEARL JAM said:


> What kind of gains? Can you guestimate? Have you seen this swap done before? If possible, can you give me a link? Thanks!


This swap has been done plenty of times check out www.ls1tech.com/forums ;www.ls1.com/forums/index.php . I would guess 30hp at the most because the LS6 cam was designed for LS6 heads. I think you'll need aftermarket pushrods too.


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

I can't find much info for you about LS6 cam in a LS1 like in the past but I would not go through the trouble. Save up your money and buy something with alittle more punch.


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

gm4life said:


> I can't find much info for you about LS6 cam in a LS1 like in the past but I would not go through the trouble. Save up your money and buy something with alittle more punch.


I guess your right. I've looked too. If it was a good swap it'd be easier to find info on it.


----------



## channelguy (Apr 19, 2007)

I had a 01 ZO6 and had 3 different cams in the car. My stock cam I gave to a friend with an LS1 Vette. The cam added about 20HP at the rear wheels. Good but nothing great. What DID impact the engine was ported heads - that really woke up the engine. If I recall the head and cam package added 50 rwhp - including FI work. Breathing is key to these small blocks. Nothing has changed in that area. Cams without more breathing are generally a waste of the money to do the install.


----------

